# Lordstown 2015 Meet Media, Pictures, Videos, & Impressions



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Let's hear it. Post any pictures or videos you've taken and your impressions/feedback/reflections of this meet. I'll share mine in a bit, but I figured I would get this thread kicked off first.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Enthusiasts looking forward to new Cruze model | WKBN.com

WKBN news crew came out and interviewed us again this year. Videos are in the link above. Check it out!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Had an amazing time and can't wait to do it again! Really wish i would have stuck around longer and got to meet and talk to more people, however, the wife wasnt feeling well and i was pretty much exhausted from just a few hours of sleep. I think next year i will get a room nearby on Thursday night (and maybe leave the wife at home (I didnt say that!)). Anyway, i'll just mention once again, i had a great time and thanks to everyone who helped put this together and for the people at the plant for welcoming us in like they did! Hope to make this a tradition for years to come!

Now, here are my pics...


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am so glad I came. It was a well organized event and it was a lot of fun. It was nice putting a face and a car to many of the screen names I see on here. I am looking forward to next year's event!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

We got in the Ohio newspaper!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Terryk2003 said:


> Had an amazing time and can't wait to do it again! Really wish i would have stuck around longer and got to meet and talk to more people, however, the wife wasnt feeling well and i was pretty much exhausted from just a few hours of sleep. I think next year i will get a room nearby on Thursday night (and maybe leave the wife at home (I didnt say that!)). Anyway, i'll just mention once again, i had a great time and thanks to everyone who helped put this together and for the people at the plant for welcoming us in like they did! Hope to make this a tradition for years to come!
> 
> Now, here are my pics...


Helluva COTM entry there guys.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll say those cruzens do look sharp and that Holden Cruze lion sure tops the bunch of classy Cruzen .


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

love the pics, and im loving the shoots of my car from Terryk2003 thanks man


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

photo props for my new aviator and signature pictures thanks man


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Looking forward to next year also. Only problem is the wife:. Since I got home at 1:30 AM and doesn't want me to do this again, she had a "long face" as my brother in law described it and said "Oh well". She didn't get home till 11 PM herself so(went out with coworkers to eat). I will have to come to show off the 2016 Cruze anyway so... she can have a long face or come with me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone besides me notice the newspaper article is "above the fold". This is, or was at least, a coveted place on the front page since it shows when the papers are stacked for sale.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

On my way home now.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Drive safely . X


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody get some video footage?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> Anybody get some video footage?


i saw a gopro on a roof, so i'd imagine someone has some! lol


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Terryk2003 said:


> i saw a gopro on a roof, so i'd imagine someone has some! lol


Maybe they are editing it? Haha


----------



## _Muffy_01 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi, I'm Kyle, I was etec225's plus one and the one who asked about the possibility of a Limited model like the Impala haha. Anyway here's my Dropbox link of my album. https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d8a4guupv6ggsvq/AAAN3fCltt3ytePrCcouz0Mua?dl=0


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

I loved the huge line of Cruzes coming out of the plant.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

WOW!!! How many people attended this event?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Patsy will be beyond ecstatic that Mike already has her badge set up!

Yes Mike, she was that excited to be getting one, even though she was disappointed you weren't there to award it personally.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BU54 said:


> WOW!!! How many people attended this event?


I don't know what the final count was, but I recall hearing 60 for the number of cars.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I don't know what the final count was, but I recall hearing 60 for the number of cars.


According to Pat's spreadsheet, which I since edited a little bit based on people who didn't sign and I know were there:

68 people
44 Cruzen

I'll have to double check later to make sure I didn't miss anyone, but that should be pretty close.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Patsy will be beyond ecstatic that Mike already has her badge set up!
> 
> Yes Mike, she was that excited to be getting one, even though she was disappointed you weren't there to award it personally.


Yay! I'm so excited to have a badge! I'll be sure to post some of my pictures as well. Kelly and I had such a great time and we were absolutely impressed. I cannot thank you guys enough for welcoming us with open arms. Best experience ever! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Here are my GoPro videos. I'll upload pictures in just a bit.

Approaching the Assembly Plant.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Entire drive (unedited)


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

I LOVE this picture!


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I had a great time. I am glad I was able to make it. It was nice to meet everyone and meet the people that take care of us (Patsy G. and Kelly). the plant tour was nice and it was cool to see the finishing touches being put on the car. I cannot wait until next year. I am sure it will be even better.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

LizzieCruze said:


> View attachment 151906
> 
> 
> I LOVE this picture!


Me too. Ellie has a nice butt.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Me too. Ellie has a nice butt.


----------



## daasian (Feb 5, 2014)

Now look back at it. Haha


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

daasian said:


> Now look back at it. Haha


Look mom im famous im back up danc er #4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/130572130

That was posted on Business Journal Daily | Local business news. Every business day.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

Look mom im on tv lol.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

etec225 said:


> look mom im on tv lol.


me too me too!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice job on the interview!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> https://vimeo.com/130572130
> 
> That was posted on Business Journal Daily | Local business news. Every business day.


Well done Andrei!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> https://vimeo.com/130572130
> 
> That was posted on Business Journal Daily | Local business news. Every business day.


keep this up GMs going too offer you a job...........well done!!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Andrei will end up as GM's official spokesman for the Cruze line.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Much better interview than mine from last year. Well done Andrei.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My front plate is a bit dark in that one pic.



Terryk2003 said:


>


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

So, am I the only one that took pics? Or am I just the only one that was so excited about posting them that I didn't take the time to edit them properly? Lol


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I only took 4 pics, only a few came out. I'll try and get them up in a few.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Found these on Twitter...thought I'd share. One is the link to the news video Andrei posted and the other is from the reporter for the newspaper that did the article.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

My buddy has an album here of pictures he took.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d8a4guupv6ggsvq/AAAN3fCltt3ytePrCcouz0Mua?dl=0


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Terryk2003 said:


> the other is from the reporter for the newspaper that did the article.


She sure spooled a few turbos around there, eh?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Terryk2003 said:


> So, am I the only one that took pics? Or am I just the only one that was so excited about posting them that I didn't take the time to edit them properly? Lol


My wife snapped 2 that kinda came out..


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Shoutout to Sunline Fan for keeping everything organized as could be and rolling!!!


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

Ive been having a problem trying to upload mine.. i took like 70 pics but cant seem to get them up


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

RhinoNinja55 said:


> Ive been having a problem trying to upload mine.. i took like 70 pics but cant seem to get them up


Can you upload them to photobucket?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Here are all of my pictures! I had an amazing time with the trip. Kelly and I can't thank all of you enough for everything. I cannot wait until the reveal next week and hearing all of your thoughts on that as well! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Can you upload them to photobucket?


Yea but i forget password and im now locked out.. lol


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Here are all of my pictures! I had an amazing time with the trip. Kelly and I can't thank all of you enough for everything. I cannot wait until the reveal next week and hearing all of your thoughts on that as well!
> 
> Patsy G
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Ohai, Patsy took a selfie!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Jon I am gonna have to tell JJ that you are messing around on the side .. ​JJ ...........


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> Hey Jon I am gonna have to tell JJ that you are messing around on the side .. ​JJ ...........


Hey, when JJ heads out to sunny SoCal and leaves me all by my lonesome here...


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Ohai, Patsy took a selfie!


I thought kelly took the photo?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> I thought kelly took the photo?


Maybe she did, and maybe she didn't?


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

I got em up here ya guys go


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Stupid forum. I edited the image tags for the guy above, and then it told me that only 25 were allowed. So here are the rest of that guy's pictures - thanks for taking the time to upload and take them!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Here are the very few pictures I took - everyone else's look to be much better-er.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The park looked nice for the time being.


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Stupid forum. I edited the image tags for the guy above, and then it told me that only 25 were allowed. So here are the rest of that guy's pictures - thanks for taking the time to upload and take them!


Thanks man i couldnt figure out that happened, i tried editing it 3 or 4 times and then gave up lol


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Man, that is one sexxy cruze two cars ahead of you in that last pic! :grin:

Great pics BTW! :goodjob:


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

i must say it was a absolute blast going.. i had so much fun. And i think one of the coolest pics i got was the line of cruzes pulling into the lordstown complex


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> View attachment 151978
> View attachment 151986
> View attachment 151994
> View attachment 152002
> ...


Who owns the "PrettyCruze" in this picture? The one with what appears to be custom blue metallic color changing paint. Very sharp. If you have more photo's link to your post. 

Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> Who owns the "PrettyCruze" in this picture? The one with what appears to be custom blue metallic color changing paint. Very sharp. If you have more photo's link to your post.
> 
> Looks like everyone had a great time.


Martin Ridge, from Facebook. And that's all plastidip btw.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> I thought kelly took the photo?


That is correct! No selfie made, Jon. :eusa_clap:

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> That is correct! No selfie made, Jon. :eusa_clap:
> 
> Patsy G
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Jon, Patsy G isn't #basic like that, gosh.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Jon, Patsy G isn't #basic like that, gosh.


However, I do like Starbucks. Like a lot. So that's pretty basic . 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> However, I do like Starbucks. Like a lot. So that's pretty basic .
> 
> Patsy G
> Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jblackburn said:


>


The only thing I wait for come Fall! :iagree:

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

OMG so much win!

However, come clean Patsy...how often do you instagram your Starbucks?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> OMG so much win!
> 
> However, come clean Patsy...how often do you instagram your Starbucks?


I don't normally Instagram my coffee. However, I can tell you I drink it at least once a day :th_coolio:

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> I don't normally Instagram my coffee. However, I can tell you I drink it at least once a day :th_coolio:
> 
> Patsy G
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Just testing the extent of #basicness 

I'm really thinking -J is definitely ranking higher on the #basic scale though, seeing that he's hanging out by Starbucks now looking for all the cute #basic females!


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Another wonderful Cruze meet with even more wonderful, kind people. We so enjoy spending time with all of you. Can't say enough about the wonderful GM folks who treat us so very well. The ability to enter their plant is such an honor and we thank them for allowing us inside their state of the art facility. 
Here are some of our photos. Special thanks to GM for allowing the Customer Care ladies to join us this year. They were just delightful. As always, thanks to Andrei and Jon for all your hard work. We appreciate you!!!!


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Another wonderful Cruze meet with even more wonderful, kind people. We so enjoy spending time with all of you. Can't say enough about the wonderful GM folks who treat us so very well. The ability to enter their plant is such an honor and we thank them for allowing us inside their state of the art facility.
> Here are some of our photos. Special thanks to GM for allowing the Customer Care ladies to join us this year. They were just delightful. As always, thanks to Andrei and Jon for all your hard work. We appreciate you!!!!
> 
> View attachment 152242
> ...


Nice pictures.. gotta say i love the one with my baby in it lol


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

RhinoNinja55 said:


> Nice pictures.. gotta say i love the one with my baby in it lol


Here's a close up cropped version showing her off!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Great pics! I prefer the one taken through the bad side window though! That silver cruze in front of the line sure is sexxy! Lol


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Here's a close up cropped version showing her off!
> View attachment 152314


Why thank you she is definitely looking sexy


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ill probably miss this year but when is next years


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> Ill probably miss this year but when is next years


You already did Marty McFly 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...h-annual-cruzetalk-lordstown-meet-2016-a.html


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey might have missed this years but that just gives me more time to make the Cruze more personal and mine. im determined to make a Champaign silver metallic diesel look sporty.


plus I bought after the meeting lol. what's cool is the 2016 Is right wen I was planning a road trip from Florida to new Hampshire so it will work out perfect,


----------

